# Texture First



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do u texture ceiling or wall first. Have been told 10 differnt answers?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If doing same texture on walls and ceilings,we spray ceilings then walls and knockdown both at the same time. While the texture is still wet, then go around the wall/ceiling angle and cut a paint line with the KD paddle.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If doing same texture on walls and ceilings,we spray ceilings then walls and knockdown both at the same time. While the texture is still wet, then go around the wall/ceiling angle and cut a paint line with the KD paddle.


 Pretty much the same here only when its dry I come back and detail the angles with an angled sanding sponge all the wall angles with the ring angle also , i like a crisp inside corner no jagged edges beside that it makes it so easy for the painter .


----------



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

On the orange peel we always spray ceilings first then walls so you don't get any overspray "rain" on top of the wall texture


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

Stomp, Knockdown the lid, spray the walls. Wallaaa done!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

don't even tape it, just spray it on thick, it won't show!


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

I like you're idea ****** I could really save a lot of time the next time we texture lids we won't even have to spot the nails just let it rip with the texture rig, ,what a time saver:wacko:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

well, maybe you can stick a little of that spackle stuff in there!


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree, just a bit of putty and a heavy spray. Looks especially nice in rooms with lots of windows.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

and with a high gloss paint


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Until last month I've only seen primer first, then texture. I guess it still works the other way, and if you have problems, the texture primer I'm familiar with still sands through unlike paint.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

I prefer to start by texturing my floors.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

just spray hot mud on the lids then remix with textue for the walls and run it threw the rig before it sets up in the pump.go,go,go!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like it!


----------

